# Dobutamine Stress Echo



## jessica1974 (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning! Hopefully someone can answer this question for me.  When you are coding for a stress echo in the doctors office CPT says you can't bill for the treadmill portion (93015).  So what code/codes would you use? And do you bill for the dobutamine that is used with J1250. Just wanting clarification on this. Especially now that 93015 is now bundled. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Twixle2002 (Mar 19, 2014)

93350 includes the treadmill portion as well as bicycle.  We use 93350, 93312 and 93325.  Hope this helps


----------



## jkmonaco (Jun 12, 2014)

*Max units allowed for J1250 dobutamine*



jessica1974 said:


> And do you bill for the dobutamine that is used with J1250. Just wanting clarification on this. Thanks for your help.


 Jessica what do you do when using the dobutamine for the stess echo?

Does anyone know what the maximum number of units allowed by Medicare are for J1250 Dobutamine?


----------

